# Does with quads kidding dates



## rosebayridgefarm (Jan 18, 2014)

I have a 2nd freshener ND doe who is 3 months into her pregnancy. Her dam has borne quads & quints in her 2nd, 3rd, & 4th freshenings, after a FF of twins. If this doe follows in her dam's footsteps, she may have quads this time. I didn't own her dam, and I've never experienced quads. Do does usually carry longer with quads, shorter, or no set pattern? Her first freshening was 139 days with fully mature 3 lb kids. :whatgoat:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I don't know..., but I'd be curious as to some other thoughts.. Happy kidding though..., hope all goes well


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Triplets and above are normally born right at 150 days or sooner. My last quad kidding was either day 150 or 151 I can't remember. Our quad kidding this year was induced on day 150, so she probably would have gone over like the rest. Sometimes they surprise you.
They generally go sooner than later, but sometimes there is a rule breaker, happy kidding!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Nigerian Dwarfs kid around day 145 not day 150 like the standard sized breeds. My ND FF kidded fully mature quads on day 139. My doe did not need help kidding but she did need help drying them off. Baby 3 and 4 practically fell out of her while she was cleaning baby 1 and I was cleaning baby 2. If I hadn't been there, I'm not sure if babies 2, 3 or 4 would have made it out of their bags. Her being a first fresher, she was really overwhelmed by all the kids and didn't know what to do. She had zero interest in any of the kids except the first one. I thought I would be raising three bottle babies. But after she rested and passed the placenta, she wanted all of her kids. She turned out to be a great mom. My other ND kidded big triplet bucklings on day 140. My advice is to try to be there when she kids and start checking ligs on day 135. If you start checking that early, you will definitely feel it when it changes. Good luck and happy kidding.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

OP, you might find this interesting. According to Storey's Guide to Raising Meat Goats:
-single bucklings are usually born a day or two sooner than single doelings 
-multiples are usually delivered 2 to 3 days earlier than singles 
-when twins of opposite sexes are born, the male is almost always delivered first
-many does prefer male kids. If one kid from a litter is rejected, it's usually a doe kid

I would think all of that would be applicable to NDs. Just use day 145 as the average expected due date and go from there.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

I knew my goats were perverse - both does kidded doe/buck kids last year and the little doelings were born first with the bigger bucklings born second.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

^^^lol
I haven't had enough does kid to know if Storey's treads are accurate for my farm. But her treads do have a certain logic to them. Bucklings are usually bigger than doelings, so naturally a single bucking would be ready to be born before a single doeling. I think that's the same reason why bucklings are usually born before their twin sisters. Their bigger so they get into position first...usually. That's just my thinking. Could be way off.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

A couple of my Nigerians had quads and they birthed at day 145. There are zero guarantees when it comes to pregnancy and birthing. You can't even count on typical signs for things.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Over the years I've wrote down how many kids my does have and what day they kid on. So far I've never had I've never had quads thank goodness lol but with triplets, full sized goats the most common day for mine to kid is day 145, I've had 2 kid on day 139 and a ff this last time kid trips on day 155. I've seen posts on here where many many triplets that were born were born well after day 150, mine like to be special I guess lol so I say that there's a good chance if she has a herd In there that she will go very early but like Karen said they don't always like to play by rules lol I just make sure I keep a good eye on them a week before their due date 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

